# Carrying Kayak On fg ute



## maxpwr (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi guys, Recently bought my first yak and ended up getting a viking nemo mainly for the fact it can go in the back of my ute and be within legal dimensions for overhang etc. But of course the nemo is small and limited in usability. No space for a livewell and i find it difficult to organise my gear neatly and get to my stuff on board.
Was thinking of putting a roofrack on my cab and making a removable bracket on the inside of my tailgate to mount some kayak holders on the rear. If and when I upgrade I am thinking of a proangler but will have to wait for a second hand one cos three and a half grand is more than i"m willing to fork out atm.
Has anyone else got a similar setup on a styleside ute or know of something available to suit?
I definitely do not want to put ladder racks on my ute and will remove any roofracks etc when not transporting my yak.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

maxpwr said:



> Was thinking of putting a roofrack on my cab and making a removable bracket on the inside of my tailgate to mount some kayak holders on the rear.


mate if putting the front of the yak on the cabin rack, why not just put a side pipe mounted with saddles on the inside wall of the tray near the wheel arch, and short so your vinyl cover can be in place when not in use.....into this pipe drop a T shaped pipe, or upside down L to carry the back end of the yak when you want to transport the boat.

Years ago I did this on a Falcon ute for occasional load carrying and my uprights were only PVC pipe, bearing in mind the weight comes down to the floor on the drop in bar.


----------



## maxpwr (Mar 29, 2010)

Cheers Dodge, thanks for your reply. That is pretty much what I had in mind . I haven't seen anyone carry a yak that way so good to hear from someone who has used that type of set up. Hopefully the rear of the yak will sit just over the top of the tailgate and clear the rear of the ute cab and rest on the roofracks at the front. Won't know till I get a pa and see how it fits I guess.


----------



## hog23 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey maxpwr here are some pics of what ive done to my ute to carry my pa

Cheers Dwayne


----------



## beneel (Mar 1, 2010)

G'day Hog23, i have just bought a PA and am picking up in 3 weeks time. I basically have the same type of ute with ladder racks. Do you put any rubber/carpet on the top of your racks to stop it rubbing and getting damaged and how do you tie it down when transporting. Cheers, Ben.


----------



## hog23 (Jun 22, 2009)

beneel said:


> G'day Hog23, i have just bought a PA and am picking up in 3 weeks time. I basically have the same type of ute with ladder racks. Do you put any rubber/carpet on the top of your racks to stop it rubbing and getting damaged and how do you tie it down when transporting. Cheers, Ben.


Hi Ben ive got marine carpet on the back bar and nothing near the cab the yak racks do the job there. I lift the bow of the yak onto the back bar and the pa streadies its self with the plastic feet ot the back them i grab the back rail of the yak and lift and slide it on very easy. you will love the pa Ben i havnt looked back great yak.

Cheers Dwayne


----------

